# In Back Filtration Help!



## fishtale (Jul 17, 2007)

I have recently bougt a used 80 gallon acrylic fish tank and I beleive I am missing some parts? I was wondering if anyone can help. I am looking for a power head to go for the tank that I have. I purchased one that doesn't seem to fit. I have included a couple of pictures that I hope can explain what I am talking about.

Below is a picture of the tank.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/831937219/

It has filtration in the back of it. I am looking for the part that connects to the next picture...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/831937245/

If anyone has a clue as to where I could purchase this part I would truly appreciate the help.

Lastly I have a Fluval 405 that I plan on using with the tank, I was told by someone that I should hook up both the intake and outtake at the same location as the pump I am looking for? Does this sound right or does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Go to home depot or lowes and try to find fitting for pipe in your sump. I doubt you will ever find the orginal pump. It really hard to see from your pics. You can use your fluval with the overflow. You just need to figure out how to get the water to flow through the filter media. Try putting the fluvals' intake down the hole where the little pipe in the second picture is. Then put the output in the main tank.


----------

